

Getting Over jQuery - bevacqua
http://blog.ponyfoo.com/2013/07/09/getting-over-jquery

======
DigitalSea
This article raises some very interesting points and I wholeheartedly agree on
the use of document.querySelector, but jQuery still serves a purpose as does
jQuery UI which the author tells everyone to stay away from. In an ideal world
everything would be native and nice, but browsers like IE are slow to adapt
new ways of doing things in Javascript. The one thing that jQuery does well is
event delegation abstraction, while on the surface you might think .on looks
simple if you dig into jQuery itself you'll see it's quite complicated
especially when event bubbling comes into play.

